# How to reduce FRECKLES in natural ways? Advice needed.



## Elaine.T (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi all,
Some of my friends and I are having serious FRECKLES problem.
We would like to reduce the color and even the numbers of FRECKLES that on our face through a more natural healthy ways.
We are told to take sunflower seed as snack daily, since it has rich linoleic acid that helps in get rid of FRECKLES. Trying now but not sure how effective it is.

Any more good advice? We want to try other method or healthy diet ingredients in parallel.


----------



## mexican mama (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is a site that offers home remedies..
Home Remedies for Freckles


----------



## Silversage (Feb 4, 2010)

This begs the question  --  WHY?


----------



## Selkie (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't want to reduce my freckles... he's already small enough as it is!!!

Of course, my "Freckles" is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel!


----------



## sarah (Feb 4, 2010)

Freckles are mostly caused due to prolonged exposure to sunlight or genes.Always use a good sunblock during daytime,even when u dont go out.

         Applying yogurt on face daily and leaving it on for half an hour is good,wash away with lukewarm water.
Also equal amounts of lemon juice,rose water,glycerine is really good.make a sloution of the three and keep in a bottle or a jar in the fridge,apply it before going to bed.Gently massage it into ur skin.Wash ur face in the morning.
Mix equal amounts of almond oil and honey and apply it on your face for half an hour,twice a week.
A very good remedy is,organic unboiled milk.If you can get hold of it,dip soft cotton in the milk and gently rub it in your face,leave it on for an hour.Do it everyday,it will surely make a difference.


----------



## licia (Feb 4, 2010)

I've heard lemon juice applied to the spots help. If only mine were freckles - mine are becoming age spots. I'm beginning to see my mother when I look in the mirror.


----------



## sarah (Feb 4, 2010)

licia said:


> I've heard lemon juice applied to the spots help. If only mine were freckles - mine are becoming age spots. I'm beginning to see my mother when I look in the mirror.



i dread age spots.Tell me when do they start to appear.I'm 30 and dont have them yet.Is EVERYONE supposed to get them?i'm hoping maybe i wont.


----------



## licia (Feb 4, 2010)

sarah said:


> i dread age spots.Tell me when do they start to appear.I'm 30 and dont have them yet.Is EVERYONE supposed to get them?i'm hoping maybe i wont.


 

I don't remember when they started - I just looked at my hands one day and voila! there they were.


----------



## Elaine.T (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Mexican Mama a lot for the link.  Really great information! Enough to get me and my gang going for the trials.


----------



## Elaine.T (Feb 4, 2010)

sarah said:


> Freckles are mostly caused due to prolonged exposure to sunlight or genes.Always use a good sunblock during daytime,even when u dont go out.
> 
> Applying yogurt on face daily and leaving it on for half an hour is good,wash away with lukewarm water.
> Also equal amounts of lemon juice,rose water,glycerine is really good.make a sloution of the three and keep in a bottle or a jar in the fridge,apply it before going to bed.Gently massage it into ur skin.Wash ur face in the morning.
> ...



Agree on the sunlight, since I am kind of getting more exposure to sun light recently due to golf session.
Thanks for some many simple tips. Will try them all. Great!


----------



## Elaine.T (Feb 4, 2010)

licia said:


> I've heard lemon juice applied to the spots help. If only mine were freckles - mine are becoming age spots. I'm beginning to see my mother when I look in the mirror.



Hi Licia,
Will by applying lemon juice directly on the face too acidic? I afraid it will burn my skin. Does it still works if mix it with some water before applying it?

Anyway, thanks a lot.


----------



## mexican mama (Feb 5, 2010)

Elaine.T said:


> Thanks Mexican Mama a lot for the link.  Really great information! Enough to get me and my gang going for the trials.



No problem,,that site is very helpful to me too


----------



## licia (Feb 5, 2010)

Elaine.T said:


> Hi Licia,
> Will by applying lemon juice directly on the face too acidic? I afraid it will burn my skin. Does it still works if mix it with some water before applying it?
> 
> Anyway, thanks a lot.


 

I've never used it - I only read that it works.  Since I don't have freckles I haven't experienced any type of procedure for removing them.  I do have some aunts who had red hair and freckles and they used a product called vanishing cream. I keep thinking I will get some to see if it works on the age spots on my hands, but it would be hard to keep it there long enough to do much good unless I remembered to do it at night.


----------



## Elaine.T (Feb 5, 2010)

licia said:


> I've never used it - I only read that it works.  Since I don't have freckles I haven't experienced any type of procedure for removing them.  I do have some aunts who had red hair and freckles and they used a product called vanishing cream. I keep thinking I will get some to see if it works on the age spots on my hands, but it would be hard to keep it there long enough to do much good unless I remembered to do it at night.



hmm, maybe applying some cream will helps too. I have relatives also recommend me to use Lancome-Bright Expert Serum or SK-II, but guess it is long term investment, since it has to keep using it long enough to see the result.
You are right, sometimes I also forget to apply hand cream or something like that. LOL.


----------



## Claire (Feb 13, 2010)

Sarah, about 10 years ago (say, when I was 45 or so) I started getting an age spot smack in the middle of my forehead.  I'm lucky, diligence has kept that one minimal (i don't wear much in the way of makeup) and the worst place for them that I've seen (back of hands), I've been lucky on.  As others have said, the only way to keep freckles and age spots at bay is lots of sun block, a hat with a brim.  Pregnancy AND birth control pills can also increase pigment for some women.


----------



## Elaine.T (Feb 15, 2010)

Claire said:


> Sarah, about 10 years ago (say, when I was 45 or so) I started getting an age spot smack in the middle of my forehead.  I'm lucky, diligence has kept that one minimal (i don't wear much in the way of makeup) and the worst place for them that I've seen (back of hands), I've been lucky on.  As others have said, the only way to keep freckles and age spots at bay is lots of sun block, a hat with a brim.  Pregnancy AND birth control pills can also increase pigment for some women.



Thanks Claire. It is about time for me to shop for better sun block with higher SPF number. 
p/s: I do find age spot is scary.....


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 22, 2010)

Elaine.T said:


> Hi all,
> Some of my friends and I are having serious FRECKLES problem.
> We would like to reduce the color and even the numbers of FRECKLES that on our face through a more natural healthy ways.
> We are told to take sunflower seed as snack daily, since it has rich linoleic acid that helps in get rid of FRECKLES. Trying now but not sure how effective it is.
> ...


Hi i have search this kind of remedy for freckles because my i need to apply this to my mom and i also share it to you ! Just try with this , it is very simple and no chemical reaction takes place because it is normal or natural .
Treat your facial freckles to a mask of honey and lemon juice. Just mix equal parts honey and lemon juice and apply evenly to the face (avoid the eyes). Leave on 10 to 15 minutes and then rinse off with warm water. The lemon juice acts as a mild bleaching agent.
Step2
Wash your face with sour milk or sour cream. The lactic acid will gently bleach your freckles.
Step3
Incorporate more Vitamin C into your diet. Strawberries, oranges, bell peppers and broccoli are all rich in Vitamin C. This vitamin is vital for keeping your skin healthy. 
1
Wear sunscreen with SPF 15 or higher every single day. The sun is your enemy when you want to reduce freckles.

How to Reduce Freckles Naturally | eHow.com


----------



## Elaine.T (Feb 22, 2010)

CookLikeJulia said:


> Hi i have search this kind of remedy for freckles because my i need to apply this to my mom and i also share it to you ! Just try with this , it is very simple and no chemical reaction takes place because it is normal or natural .
> Treat your facial freckles to a mask of honey and lemon juice. Just mix equal parts honey and lemon juice and apply evenly to the face (avoid the eyes). Leave on 10 to 15 minutes and then rinse off with warm water. The lemon juice acts as a mild bleaching agent.
> Step2
> Wash your face with sour milk or sour cream. The lactic acid will gently bleach your freckles.
> ...



Great easy step 1-2-3, Thanks Julia! The honey lemon sounds tasty so attempt to lick it while having the mask on.
I will start take more Vitamin C supplement and agree on the most important one the Sun is really the true enemy for freckles.


----------



## sarah (Feb 23, 2010)

Claire said:


> Sarah, about 10 years ago (say, when I was 45 or so) I started getting an age spot smack in the middle of my forehead.  I'm lucky, diligence has kept that one minimal (i don't wear much in the way of makeup) and the worst place for them that I've seen (back of hands), I've been lucky on.  As others have said, the only way to keep freckles and age spots at bay is lots of sun block, a hat with a brim.  Pregnancy AND birth control pills can also increase pigment for some women.




 i do wear sunblock religiously every single day,so i hope it will help as i grow old,secondly u r right about pigmentation caused by pregnancy,thats true 4 me at least,my skin was very even toned before i got my babies.Then after 3 pregnancies,without much gap,now i have slight discoloration and uneven skin tone,well,i'm seeing a good dermatologist 4 that these days,lets see if anything helps...


----------



## julieroussette (Mar 17, 2010)

Sun Block and less exposition to the sun is also my answer. I get horribly freckled in the summer, but I find that wearing a hat or something that protects my face and a good sunblock (FPS 50) helps a lot.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, Elaine,

I think freckles look cute at any age but if they are coming at the expense of the sun and accompanied with or without sunspots (melasma to be more precise) then now is the time be proactive......I used to play a lot of tennis and at age 30 was starting to get a few age spots on my forehead (melasma) and sides of the face.....went to the dermatologist who informed me that it was due to the sun and though I could lighten it with bleach (natural=lemon, eg) or for me I took a prescription it would not be completely erased.....his remedy did indeed lighten them......however he looked me straight in the eyes and said that if I truly wanted to prevent any more to wear the highest SPF sunscreen possible and wear it every day (rain or shine under my makeup) and if you have to be in the sun to wear a hat and goodness forbid, not to ever  fry myself in the sun just to get a tan......well, I've pretty much followed his advice over the years and at age 55 have no wrinkles and no further  age spots either.....however, 3 years ago I notices a scaly, dry spot on my forehead  near the hairline and nothing would make it go away...it didn't hurt and it didn't itch either and didn't respond to any expensive cremes either....concerned that it might be skin cancer I was assured by the doctor "no, it wasn't cancer, but that it could eventually  turn into it"......so they froze it off.......this is the area exactly where my tennis visor didn't quite cover up the skin.......I haven't played tennis in nearly 15 years.....

So do be careful as today's rays are far more concentrated than they were 20 years ago....have fun in the sun......just be protected.....


----------



## silentmeow (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree with the sun warning!  I'm a redhead and when I was little there were no sunscreens!  My Mom tried to keep me out of the sun from noon until 3.  At the time I hated it but now I understand.  Unfortunately through the years I did get some really bad sunburns that left their marks!  In the summer my nose looks like it has dirt on it.  No dirt, just freckles!  I have found that the, " Oil of Olay total effects" not the regenerist,  products really help with the redness and freckles, of which I have many.  The real plus is that they come in different levels of sunscreen protection!


----------



## Ekim (Mar 28, 2010)

I find it sad folks don't like freckles. I think girls with them are cute.


----------

